# Radiocontrol con modulo RF pt2262 y pt2272



## DANDY (May 3, 2010)

Hola a todos estoy creando un radiocontrol con modulo RF me acabo de comprar, el transmisor y el receptor FST-4 y CZS-3

estoy pensando usar los integrados para transmitir señal y para recibir PT2262 y PT2272 los cuales ya los compré tambien , ya probé los modulos RF y estan funcionando correctamente , pero no se muy bien como configurar el codificador  PT2262 y decodificador PT2272
 ya consulte su datasheet pero no dice mucho que digamos, espero alguien me pueda ayudar 

no se como hacer andar estos pt2262 y pt2272 con modulos RF, almenos necesito controlar 4 canales alguna ayuda?


----------



## tecnogirl (May 5, 2010)

Postea los datasheets. Saludos


----------



## DANDY (May 8, 2010)

gracias ya pude solucionar mi problema ahora que lo probé eh llegado a mas de 200 metros de distancia


----------



## Palmas (May 23, 2010)

Hola Danny, postea c'omo solucionaste el problema, yo todavia tengo estos problemas. Si puedes envia los diagramas. Muchos te lo agradeceremos. Gracias.
Palmas


----------



## DANDY (May 24, 2010)

la solucion esta en usar las resistencias adecuadas en la parte del oscilador, el del transmisor debe ser aproximadamente 5 veces que el del receptor el dipswitch sirve para poder escoger la direccion, en ambos, el transmisor y receptor deben tener la misma direccion, esto sirve para evitar interferencias por ejemplo en una competencia de robotica donde varios usan la misma frecuencia de transmisión y recepción,aunque en el esquema esta con otros modelos de modulos tambien funciona con los mios debido a que son muy similares en cuanto a modulacion ASK y frecuencia de trabajo.


----------



## Palmas (May 29, 2010)

DANDY dijo:


> la solucion esta en usar las resistencias adecuadas en la parte del oscilador, el del transmisor debe ser aproximadamente 5 veces que el del receptor el dipswitch sirve para poder escoger la direccion, en ambos, el transmisor y receptor deben tener la misma direccion, esto sirve para evitar interferencias por ejemplo en una competencia de robotica donde varios usan la misma frecuencia de transmisión y recepción,aunque en el esquema esta con otros modelos de modulos tambien funciona con los mios debido a que son muy similares en cuanto a modulacion ASK y frecuencia de trabajo


 Hola Dandy, muchas gracias por postear tus circuitos, voy a ponerlos en practica, espero que cualquier duda que tenga me puedas ayudar.  Una consulta, tu has visto el circuito que sale en internet con respecto al PT2262 que trabaja como el codificador? Tiene anexado un circuito transmisor que usa un choque de 10 mH y una transistor, que segun vi su data sheet se trata de un transistor de rf, mi pregunta es: si efectivamente como pienso en un circuito transmisor, entonces cual es us frecuencia y con que circuito receptor trabaja, por que para el PT2272 decodificador, no hay ningun circuito. Gracias por las respuestas.

Palmas.


----------



## HADES (Jun 12, 2010)

Debo Decir que buen aporte y que ademas es otra Buena opcion para la Transmision de RF.

Salu2.


----------



## DANDY (Jun 12, 2010)

Y lo mejor de todo me costo menos de 15 euros armarme los dos circuitos completos http://www.princeton.com.tw/ *palmas* en esa pagina esta el mejor datasheet de los encoder pt .. solo busca en la pestaña encoder/decoder IC series alli bajate los pdf ... los datasheet que comumente te da google estan desactualizados...... te recomiendo usar los modulos rf para transmitir la señal son bien estables y largo alcance estoy feliz con mis 200 metros alcanzados y eso que solo use una antena de 20cm


----------



## Palmas (Jun 21, 2010)

Gracias por la ayuda Dandy,, te comento que hice el circuito pero no me funciona, estoy pensando que es por que estoy utilizando una fuente de 5 VCC (que es la que tengo) entonces voy a usar una de 12 voltios, sino la consigo, voy a tener que recalcular los datos de los componentes pasivos. Nuevamente gracias.


----------



## spiritbreaker (Ago 2, 2010)

una cosita el modulo rf y encoder son buenos ,,aclaremos que en unalucha de robots por mas que esten codificados los 2 modulos y esten a la misma frecuencia se vana interferir , no me refiero a que vana  llegar mas datos a un receptor sino que no los va a aceptar y no va a encender ningun rele ,, esto lo probe y quiero dejarlo claro  que dos tx a misma frecuencia se molestan entre ellos por mas que este decodificado y la transmision sea continua como en casi el 99 por ciento de los casos,,,,,,,    tuve la oportunidad de conseguir los modulos kh2 de Lynx  que  son modulos tx y encoder incluidos en un chip  , (destaco que son los mejores que e tenido)  pero aun  se molestan a la misma frecuencia por mas que esten codificados ,        esto no pasa con los modulos zigbee 2.4ghz ,   les digo vayan viendooooo info de eso


----------



## Luiszetayo (Ago 11, 2010)

ua  pregunta  brother, como  verificas que estan funcionando  bien los modulos , ya  que yo tengo los mismos y   ya los tengo lsitos para funcionar pero no lo hacen como deberian.


----------



## Basalto (Ago 12, 2010)

Una pregunta. ¿Donde compraste los modulos?. Un saludo

No los doy encontrado en españa. Hay algun otro tipo para comprar en España. Un saludo


----------



## DANDY (Ago 13, 2010)

para probarlos puedes poner un 555 trabajando a 1Hz en la entrada del emisor ... y en la salida del receptor le debes poner una resistencia de 1k en serie a un led x ejemplo


----------



## Gatxan (Ago 16, 2010)

Para Basalto:
En España se pueden comprar módulos de RF en todoelectronica.com que es una tienda on-line, y depende en qué tiendas de electrónica los encontrarás entre los productos de la marca Cebek.
La marca de módulos habitual por aquí es Aurel.


----------



## venerable13 (Ago 21, 2010)

-El sistema que se ensamble con este kit es más potente que el que tú hiciste? Ya que leí que llegan a los 100.
http://www.electan.com/catalog/emisor-433mhz-saw-para-datos-cebek-p-2413.html
http://www.electan.com/catalog/receptor-433mhz-para-datos-cebek-p-2414.html
Y tú dices que llegaste a más de 200 con qué modificaciones?
De hecho son un poco más caros.

-Hay alguna forma de que inhiban el sistema? Es decir si alguien se pone cerca, es posible que intercepten la señal y hagan que no llegue al destino o suplantar al emisor y que le hagan caso a ellos?

-Me sirven estos dos como decos y codecs?
http://electronicahifi.com/index.php/home/producto_detalle/207
http://electronicahifi.com/index.php/home/producto_detalle/208

Muchísimas gracias, le estoy cogiendo el tranquillo a esto.

Aquí van los datasheets recién calentitos
http://www.holtek.com/pdf/consumer/2_12dv120.pdf
http://www.holtek.com/pdf/consumer/2_12ev120.pdf
Por tanto si intercambio esos por los tuyos, tendría prácticamente el mismo circuito?


----------



## lubeck (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola DANDY

Oye donde conseguiste las librerias de esos integrados???
es proteus verdad???
seria mucho pedir, si  pudieras subir los archivos DSN... estoy aprendiendo a usarlos y me serian de mucha ayuda...

(me refiero a los esquemas del post #5)
Gracias...


----------



## Luiszetayo (Sep 22, 2010)

A mi tambien me gustaria  saber donde encontraste esas librerias para el  PROTEUS


----------



## snakewather (Oct 22, 2010)

Luiszetayo dijo:


> A mi tambien me gustaria  saber donde encontraste esas librerias para el  PROTEUS




Si las librerias se ven bien donde estan no las ubico


----------



## lubeck (Oct 22, 2010)

Que lastima!!!
me sospecho dos cosas amigos...

1.-Dandy ya no aparece mas por aquí o no le es de su interés apoyarnos.
2.-Solo es el componente sin el modelo de simulación.

espero estar equivocado.


----------



## DANDY (Oct 22, 2010)

Vaya les aclaro las dudas,yo no entraba a foro buen tiempo por que estaba en colombia de paseo,ahora, les cuento que esos diseños no son mios,las saque de una pagina en ingles http://www.nabilkarami.com/projects.php?show=project&id=29 miren el post numero cinco alli aclaro que tuve que adaptarlo a mi modulo sin ningun problema, ademas tampoco tengo el modelo de simulacion en el proteus, yo uso generalmente el eagle y ahora estoy aprendiendo a usar el altium,muy poco eh usado proteus


----------



## Numero1Z (Mar 24, 2011)

Una duda ya trabaje con estos modulos lo que pasa es que necesito otro kit pero ya se agotaron en mercado libre, no se si pueda proporcionar una pagina para comprarlos. De antemano se los agradeceria.


----------



## lubeck (Mar 24, 2011)

si ere de veracru mexico.... mira esta pagina--->
http://www.electronicaestudio.com/

o esta otra --->
http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## edjose (Oct 1, 2011)

Dandy, Estoy trabajando en el mismo diseño porque es el modulo mas barato que hay. Hay algo mas que debería saber aparte de lo que has colocado?? te lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 1, 2011)

Pues segun mi experiencia y respecto a tu pregunta, te diria que el diagrama que coloco Dandy si funciona y deberias de saber que esos modulos son economicos pero obviamente se sacrifica calidad, o sea que puede haber errores de transmision-recepcion para que lo tomes en cuenta en la aplicacion que estas realizando, si haces alguna pregunta mas directa y se la respuesta con gusto te la contesto....


----------



## edjose (Oct 14, 2011)

reanalizando el modelo me generaron preguntas. yo planeo hacer un modelo solo para prender leds, creo el esquematico que muestra basta y sobra. sin embargo quisiera saber que errores puede haber en cuanto a la transmisión - recepción. además tengo el modulo, pero donde se conecta la antena? en transmisor y en receptor, no lo tengo claro. no veo bien la adaptacion del modulo al esquematico, los pines de los modulos parecen confusos. tambien, la antena es un pedazo de cobre rigido? de 20 cm he leido. y como deberia ir perpendicular a la superficie del piso o tiene otra disposicion? funcionarian ambos circuitos (tx y rx) si se arman en protoboard? gracias


----------



## FenixCirus (Ago 25, 2012)

Buenas a todos! Me estoy volviendo loco para intentar enlazar 2 modulos de radiofrecuencia,
	
	



```
http://www.cooking-hacks.com/indexa.php/shop/wireless/rf/2km-long-range-rf-link-kits-w-encoder-and-decoder.html
```
, esos concretamente, segun las imagenes y los "manuales" que hay por inet deberia bastar con conectarlos. Algo asi,
	
	



```
http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/images/product/2KM_RF.rar
```
, pero nada... igual hay que hacer cualquier simpleria y ya esta, pero no me da para mas .

Por favor alguien que sepa del tema que me ayude y me pregunte lo que le sea necesario.

Mi objetivo es mediante una aplicacion grafica swing de JAVA en el PC, mover un coche electrico propio controlado por arduino a traves de radiofrecuencia.

La aplicacion java esta terminada y resumiendo, envia unica y exclusivamente 4 datos al arduino para que este los intrprete (de momento). 0 - Alante,1 - Derecha, 2- Abajo y 3- Izquierda.

Con la libreria RxTx de java hago la comunicacion serial por el COM4 a una placa 'FT232RL USB to Serial'.

Bien, aun que es absurdo, cogiendo el pin de salida tx de dicha placa y pinchandolo en el de entrada rx del arduino, el proyecto funciona a las mil maravillas.

Ahora bien, el objetivo definitivo y donde estoy teniendo TODOS los problemas es al intentar conectar esa salida de la placa FT232RL USB to Serial al emisor de RF y el receptor al arduino. Usando asi, en vez de un cable que una el pin tx de una placa con el rx de otra, la RadioFrecuencia. Y asi poder manejar desde el PC el coche a distancia.

Espero haberme explicado al maximo ahora y que algun entendido me salve del pozo en el que me he metido yo solito y por placer...

Los links de los RF y del supuesto montaje son estos:
http://www.cooking-hacks.com/index.p...d-decoder.html
http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/ima...uct/2KM_RF.rar

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2012)

FenixCirus bienvenido al Foro !

Lo moví para acá y te unifiqué los dos mensajes.

Fijate lo que muestra el buscador , a ver si algo te sirve :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-4204196493421807%3A3638898244&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=pt2262+y+pt2272&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D701462%23post701462&ref=&ss

Saludos !


----------



## miguelus (Ago 26, 2012)

FenixCirus dijo:


> Buenas a todos! Me estoy volviendo loco para intentar enlazar 2 modulos de radiofrecuencia,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Buenos días FenixCirus

Por lo que estás comentando, creo que andas un poco liado 

Creo entender que lo que pretendes es realizar una transmisión serie, bien entonces los módulos que has adquirido no sirven para tu propósito, intentaré explicártelo.
Esos módulos, TX/RX se comunican entre si, los datos que genera el PT2262 son enviados por un TX, el RX recibe esos datos los cuales son decodificados por el PT2272.
Esto a ti no te sirve ya que los datos serie que tu envías son tu decodificados por medio del Arduino.
Tu lo que necesitas es solamente un módulo TX y un módulo RX, afortunadamente ya los tienes en los módulos que has adquirido.
En la placa receptora hay un receptor de datos, estos datos son introducidos en el PT2272 por el Pin 14 que es la entrada de datos a decodificar, es en ese punto donde están los datos TTL que a ti te interesan, te sobra el PT2272.
En la placa TX hay un transmisor que se encarga de transmitir los datos generados por el PT2262, la salida de datos de este codificador se realiza por el Pin 17, sigue la pista del Circuito Impreso para saber a dónde va, ese será el punto el transmisor dónde tendrás que introducir los datos TTL a transmitir.
Lo más fácil es que quites los dos integrados, PT2272 y PT2262, de esta forma te quedarán solamente el TX y el RX y todo será más fácil.
La mejor solución es que adquieras módulos que sean solamente TX y RX.

Es pero haberme explicado con la suficiente claridad, en cualquier caso estoy para lo que necesites. 

Sal U2


----------



## FenixCirus (Ago 27, 2012)

Gracias por responder miguelus. La verdad que los compré por que eran los unicos que quedaban en la web y por su largo alcance, te agradeceria que me explicaras con mas detalle como suprimir estos pt2262 y pt2272 y exactamente donde conectar la salida tx de la  placa FT232RL al emisor y la salida del receptor a la entrada rx del arduino UNO.

Bastaria con soldar un cable en la patilla 17 del pt2262 y unirlo  por cable a la salida tx de la FT232RL?
Y lo mismo con el 14 de la pt2272 y unirlo a la entrada tx del arduino?

O tambien habria que puentear la entrada de corriente y ponerla directamente en el pin de salida de corriente pt2262?

Eso entiendo yo, pero corrigeme si estoy equivocado o diciendo alguna salvajada...

Muy agradecido, un saludo!


----------



## miguelus (Ago 27, 2012)

Buenas tardes FenixCirus

En el Post anterior te dí la solución, intentaré ser más explícito (si puedo) 

En el módulo transmisor hay un CI del tipo PT2262, este CI es un encoder, desuéldalo, en el punto donde estaba el Pin 17 es donde tienes que introducir los datos TTL que van a ser transmitidos.
En el módulo Receptor hay un CI del tipo PT2272, este CI es un decoder, desuéldalo, en el punto donde estaba el Pin 14 es donde ahora tienes que recoger los datos TTL que han sido recibidos.

Espero haberme explicado mejor. 

Sal U2


----------



## FenixCirus (Ago 27, 2012)

Si, te habias explicado bien entonces!
Pero si en vez de desoldarlo el CI , soldara la conexion a la patilla 17 por atras, daria el mismo resultado o tendria alguna pega?

Y otra duduilla ahora que me has aclarado esto y aun no consigo transmitir datos... si envio un 0 o un 1 desde el PC a traves de la radioFrecuendia, deberia tener algun tipo de codificacion en el codigo del emisor o del receptor, o bastaria con  leer con Serial.read() en el arduino y usar el dato directamente?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda miguelus!


----------



## miguelus (Ago 27, 2012)

Buenas de nuevo FenixCirus

Lo que planteas no lo tengo tan claro, no podemos asegurar en que estado están los circuitos pueden quedar a "0" o a "1" y eso puede molestar a los datos, que nos interesan.

Sal U2


----------



## FenixCirus (Ago 27, 2012)

Me explico mejor a ver si puedo, por que sin conocimientos es dificil incluso hacer las preguntas.

Primero de todo preguntarte de nuevo si tiene alguna importancia soldar el cable en la parte de detras de la patilla 17 del  CI sin desoldar el CI entero.

Y segundo, saltandome la radiofrecuencia y conectando la salida tx de la FT232RL a la entrada rx del arduino, funciona, pero al sustituir el cable por la radiofrecuencia deja de funcionar. No entiendo lo del estado en el que pueden quedar los circuitos que me has dicho... Pideme cualquier cosa que creas conveniente para entender mejor mi problema y a ver si asi llegamos a buen puerto. 

Un saludo


----------



## miguelus (Ago 27, 2012)

FenixCirus dijo:


> Si, te habias explicado bien entonces!
> Pero si en vez de desoldarlo el CI , soldara la conexion a la patilla 17 por atras, daria el mismo resultado o tendria alguna pega?
> 
> Y otra duduilla ahora que me has aclarado esto y aun no consigo transmitir datos... si envio un 0 o un 1 desde el PC a traves de la radioFrecuendia, deberia tener algun tipo de codificacion en el codigo del emisor o del receptor, o bastaria con  leer con Serial.read() en el arduino y usar el dato directamente?
> ...



Pues lo que me preguntas... me ponenes en un aprieto, no se nada de Arduinos 
Lo que te puedo decir es que el módulo transmisor, en realidad no envía un "0", lo que envía es un "1", si al transmisor no le inyectamos nada ( un "0" ) entonces no transmite y en la salida del receptor hay un "0", si en la entrada del transmisor ponemos un "1", entonces el transmisor empieza a emitir portadora y en la salida del receptor habrá un "1".
Supongo que si a ti te funciona uniendo diretamente con un cable la salida de datos con la entrada de datos, al poner un TX y un RX también tendría que funcionar.
Hay un tema que siempre que se utilizan estos módulos sale a relucir.
Ten en cuenta que estas haciendo un enlace via radio, en esta banda no solo estás tu, hay multitud de señales procedentes de equipos que utilizan esta misma frecuencia, lo puedes monitorizar poniendo un Led en la salida de datos del receptor.
Tendrás que acostumbrarte a vivir compartiendo la frecuencia con otros muchos usuarios.
No se que tal le sentará al Arduino estar continuamente recibiendo "Unos" y "Ceros" en la entrada y esperando a que le llegue la señal que le envíes tu.

Supongo que lo que envías son códigos que has definido tu, o eso es lo que yo interpreto al leer tus inquietudes, esos códigos los envías en serie ¿no?, y en en lado del receptor es el Arduino el que se encarga de decodificar esa "ristra" de ceros y unos y realizar las ordenes pertinentes.

Seguimos en contacto

Sal U2


----------



## tiago (Ago 27, 2012)

FenixCirus dijo:


> Y segundo, saltandome la radiofrecuencia y conectando la salida tx de la FT232RL a la entrada rx del arduino, funciona, pero al sustituir el cable por la radiofrecuencia deja de funcionar.
> Un saludo



A ver si no te vá el transmisor ... ¿Dispones de frecuencímetro?

Saludos.


----------



## FenixCirus (Ago 27, 2012)

No dispongo de frecuencimetro no... 

He reducido el codigo a lo mas simple que he podido en ambos programas (java y arduino), ahora ya con la unica esperanza de establecer una comunicacion y comprobar que puedo, en la parte de java envio por el puerto serie un 0 para que se apage un led en el arduino y un 1 para que se encienda. Ahora bien, si ya me dices que los "0" son "1" y que si no transmito nada va a tener un 0 y si transmito va a tener un 1... se me descuadra todo y no se como hacerlo. Pensaba que esto seria mas simple, pero me estoy volviendo loco.

Deberia enviar primero algun tipo de señal antes de enviar datos y poner al arduino a esperar esa señal para empezar a capturar los datos que vienen despues?

Saludos


----------



## julio barrerto (Dic 25, 2012)

DANDY dijo:


> la solucion esta en usar las resistencias adecuadas en la parte del oscilador, el del transmisor debe ser aproximadamente 5 veces que el del receptor el dipswitch sirve para poder escoger la direccion, en ambos, el transmisor y receptor deben tener la misma direccion, esto sirve para evitar interferencias por ejemplo en una competencia de robotica donde varios usan la misma frecuencia de transmisión y recepción,aunque en el esquema esta con otros modelos de modulos tambien funciona con los mios debido a que son muy similares en cuanto a modulacion ASK y frecuencia de trabajo.



mi pregunta es: si cierro el pin 1 en el transmisor también debo cerrar el pin 1 en el dipswitch del receptor?


----------



## miguelus (Dic 25, 2012)

julio barrerto dijo:


> mi pregunta es: si cierro el pin 1 en el transmisor también debo cerrar el pin 1 en el dipswitch del receptor?



Buenas tardes julio barrerto

La pareja de Encoder/Decoder PT2262/PT2272 tienen 12 bits para codificar. Estas entradas son Tri Estado por lo que tienes un total de 531.441 combinaciones.
Esta codificación tiene que ser la misma en ambos Integrados.
Cuando el Decoder recibe por su entrada de datos (Pin 14) el código que ha enviado el Encoder y si ambos están pogramados de la misma manera, entonces el Pin17 (VT) Transmision Válida, se pone a nivel Lógico "1", este estado se mantiene mientras dura la Transmisión válida
Si lees el Data Sheet verás que, según el sufijo, PT2272xx y PT2267xx hay cuatro modelos de este Integrado, cada uno tiene un modo de funcionar distinto.
Hay que utilizar el mismo sufijo tanto para el Encoder como para el Decoder.

Sal U2


----------



## julio barrerto (Dic 25, 2012)

hola miguelus.
gracias por por aclararme esta duda tan sencilla pero muy fundamental par trabajar con estos módulos.

buen día.


----------



## kmilov89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Buenas noches, se puede configurar el emisor con un pic para que el receptor (con otro pic) me detecte exclusivamente la señal enviada por ese emisor, y no por otro con las mismas caracteristicas?. Es decir yo quiero que este receptor me haga algo (por ejemplo encender un led) cuando le oprima un pulso en un emisor x, pero si yo le oprimo un pulso con otro emisor, el receptor lo ignore es decir que solo funcione con el emisor x??? Muchas gracias ...


----------



## miguelus (Mar 28, 2014)

Buenos días.

Lo que planteas  es totalmente viable...

Solo tienes que diseñar el código a enviar con una velocidad determinada, en el lado del Receptor tendrás que poner un PIC que sólo interprete ese código.

Ten en cuenta que los Módulos TX/RX funcionan con niveles TTL por lo que serán compatibles con los PIC.

Pero si lo que pretendes es apagar/encender un Led, quizás sea más sencillo utilizar algún CI diseñado para esta función...

HT12E (Encoder), HT12D(Decoder)

PT2262 (Encoder), PT2272(Decoder)

UM3750 (Encoder/Decoder) o su equivalente SH3750

Sal U2


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 28, 2014)

con el puro puerto serie 
a una velocidad baja y con redundancia ejemplo:
envias un caracter como el # o el @  y el otro pic detecta que va haber transmicion y envias 4 veces el dato
si llega perfecto las 4 veces es un dato valido si no el pic no hace nada


----------

